# What is this???



## HEN SLAYER (Oct 11, 2013)

Shot this at Farmingtonbay dike and don't now what it is??? It tasted terrible though???


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

looks like a bufflehead drake to me


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

utahtim said:


> looks like a bufflehead drake to me


Close but that is a drake hooded merganser I have wanted to shoot for a long time but haven't done it yet! Congrats gorgeous bird!


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

yeah, I see the difference now


----------



## Dweeker10 (Dec 10, 2012)

Probably tasted like turtle....... a fishy beef flavor that is a rare bird for sure you don't see hoodies to often


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I sense a tiny bit of sarcasim here, if so, OK! Nice bird!

If not, you people seriously need to invest some time in duck ID! SERIOUSLY!!!

On the wing..... fine, everyone makes mistakes. You can't even identify, one of the single most identifiable ducks in the universe IN HAND!!!

Sorry to be a dink, but this is my biggest pet peeve. Don't shoot if you don't know what it is, period! You wouldn't go deer hunting, if you couldn't tell a beef cow from a mule deer. Pay the same respect to waterfowl!

Later,
Kev


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

For those seriously wondering about the species in question.

*Drake Bufflehead.*


















*Drake Hooded Merganzer*


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I would have stuck this on the wall.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have one on my wall. mine is the only one Ive ever seen bagged first hand.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

That is very cool. I killed one when I was about 12 and I've only seen one since.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

dream duck. man you just lost a good wall hanger there.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I shot three hooded mergansers two years ago and those are the only times I have seen and shot them. At the time I was wishing I had money to mount them.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

After not ever seeing a hooded in person I ended up getting out one on the turpin sunday morning in the snow. It was a hen but hey its a hooded merganser right, now just have to get the illusive pintail and wood duck still havent gotten either of the two!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Jrdnmoore3 said:


> After not ever seeing a hooded in person I ended up getting out one on the turpin sunday morning in the snow. It was a hen but hey its a hooded merganser right, now just have to get the illusive pintail and wood duck still havent gotten either of the two!


I talked to some guys who got one there on Saturday morning (hen also). It looks like a few are showing up. I wouldn't mind a nice drake myself.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

That there bird is one of them "flying fish". Supposed to be a duck but tastes like a nasty fish....One step below "smiling mallards (aka spoonbills)"


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Saw one of these saturday at Willard. Landed just outside of the decoys. I couldn't make an ethical shot.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/hunting-field-trials/7344217-duck-hunt-hooded-merganser.html


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

err....huh? december 2009? curious....


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Lonetree said:


> http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/hunting-field-trials/7344217-duck-hunt-hooded-merganser.html


 I'm shocked!!!!! never would have guessed someone would lie about shooting a hoodie.


----------

